
Show HN: Journally – A simple journal, a daily personal organizer - najm4u
http://journally.net
======
aq3cn
Service I have used:

I used to use daily journal service featured in Lifehacker several times. This
service used to send me a prescheduled email with a reminder to write a
journal entry at the specified time. It also used to append older journal
entry to revive the memory of previous days. I loved this approach of writing
response to these mails. Keyword could be used in subject line to tag the
entry. And when I used to visit the website everything used to be beautifully
presented to me which can be exported in pdf, html or epub format in chosen
style format. Well, they could have fund to keep running their website and it
was shutdown. They were on donation anyway.

Service I want:

I don't like the idea of signing up for web app anymore. I have more than 500
online account in different web services and it becomes different to keep
track them of all. Now I am all offline. My way of journaling requires TeX
template and TeX editor. I keep it in a folder which get archived periodically
by tar (command line utility). Then I keep it in a could service for back up.
I am not a smart phone user, so it does not bother me. I am excited about
Windows tablet because now I have full fledged OS in portable form.

My feedback for your service:

I did not sign up for your website. I only looked into available features and
screenshots. It is good for no tech savy people. I have question? Does it
support markdown? Can I upload my markdown templates? What are export options?
I like being asked random common question like how was my day, What was my day
like, what am I doing to improve my relationship, how do I define myself etc.

...

~~~
najm4u
Thanks for the feedback, and the list of ideas for the product :) .. Journally
does not (Yet) have import or export options. However, a lot of improvements
are coming in the near future as this is still a new product.

------
mikebos
Looks nice, couple of things. There is no way to customize date settings. The
minimum is starting day monday or sunday and day/month/year vs month/day/year.
I would want to be able to pick the most used tags by clicking on it instead
of forcing me to retype them. It's mentioned in an other post, being able to
export data is a must with these services.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
najm4u
Thank you for your feedback .. I will definitely look into these points.

------
ciconia
Looks pretty neat. The UI is clean and simple to understand. Two things:

\- I could not find any information about who is behind this. The About link
doesn't work. \- You could prettify your URLs. Currently it looks like this:

    
    
      https://journally.net/index.php?class=User&method=userInterface

~~~
najm4u
Thank you for your feedback :) All those points are a work in progress I
removed the non-functioning links temporarly

------
nowbotica
Nice looking ui. One question: the 'Take it with you' section doesn't specify
to what extent or in what format you can export your data should you wish to
cancel a subscription (or simply live in a cave for a while)

~~~
najm4u
Thanks for your interest .. the 'Take it with you' currently means you can use
the service from mobile devices .. data extractions & offline access are a
work in progress.

------
silvaben
Looks nice, but your "Contact" link takes me to the newsletter subscription
form. Not sure if this is a good idea.

~~~
najm4u
Sorry about that .. Just added a contact form

------
tristanac
Absolutly free?

~~~
najm4u
Yup :D

